# esponjar



## azuritah

Hola a todos, estoy traduciendo instrucciones de costura y hay una parte que es sobre un pompón en donde al final hay que sacudirlo para que se "*esponje*". ¿Alguien me puede ayudar con la traducción de esta palabra al alemán? Se los agradeceré bastante!


----------



## baufred

esponjar = auflockern

pompón como adorno hecho de un hilo de lana o algo semejante ... al final del proceso de hacerlo:

... schließlich ist dem enstandenen Pompon durch Auflockern seine "Fülle"/Form zu geben ... como lo hizó mi madre hace muchísimos años ;-)

ver:
http://solountip.blogspot.com/2009/03/como-hacer-un-pompon.html

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## jordi picarol

Citar:
... como lo hizó mi madre hace muchísimos  años ;-)
------
baufred, ¿tu madre solamente hizo un pompón en su vida?
¿Hizo más?
Entonces has de decir:
... como lo HACÍA mi madre hace muchísimos años.
Eso de los tiempos verbales es difícil, lo sé. Pero poco a poco y con el tiempo...
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## azuritah

Muchísimas gracias, Baufred. Me has ayudado bastante 

y en cuanto a lo que escribiste de tu mami, si paso una única vez en realidad se escribe "hizo", sin acento 

Cualquier duda en español aquí estaré.


----------



## jordi picarol

azuritah said:


> Muchísimas gracias, Baufred. Me has ayudado bastante
> 
> y en cuanto a lo que escribiste de tu mami, si paso una única vez en realidad se escribe "hizo", sin acento
> 
> Cualquier duda en español aquí estaré.


-
Ahora viene cuando baufred te hace notar que "pasó" sí lleva acento.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## azuritah

Muy cierto, tan malacostumbrada estoy a escribir en español en la computadora (msn, facebook, etc) evitando acentos y acortando las palabras que se me escapó. Tendré más cuidado. Gracias Jordi!

Este foro sí que me gusta


----------

